# PCI 56k modems



## ckeen (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi,
I need help setting up (at least one) of two pci 56k modems attached to my pci, they are:


```
none1@pci0:0:11:0:      class=0x070300 card=0x545910a5 chip=0x545910b9 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Acer Labs Incorporated (ALi/ULi)'
    device     = '56k Voice Modem'
    class      = simple comms
    subclass   = generic modem
none2@pci0:0:12:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x02c013e0 chip=0x103314f1 rev=0x08 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Conexant Systems'
    device     = 'HCF 56K Winmodem'
    class      = simple comms
```

I can't find no sioX in the /var/run/dmesg.boot:


```
pci0: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 11.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 12.0 (no driver attached)
```

Should i load some module?

Thanks


----------



## richardpl (Mar 11, 2010)

Forget about HCF winmodem from Conexant.
sio has gone in last RELEASE, use uart instead.


----------



## ckeen (Mar 11, 2010)

I have:

```
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
uart1: [FILTER]
```

my /etc/remote says:

```
uart0|com1:dv=/dev/cuau0:br#9600:pa=none:
uart1|com2:dv=/dev/cuau1:br#9600:pa=none:
```

with minicom, i had no success trying to issue AT commands on /dev/cuau0 and /dev/cuau1 with 9600 8N1... Where am i wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2010)

Uart 0 and 1 are normally the mainboard's onboard serial ports. On some boards the second onboard serial moved to a pin header on the inside and is also able to power IR. 

Usually an internal modem presents itself as additional serial ports (on windows COM3: and COM4:). But those are 'active' modems. Not sure about this particular model but if it's a so-called 'Winmodem' it usually requires additional software to get the traditional serial port interface.


----------



## fbsd1 (Mar 13, 2010)

From the 8.0 release notes is the following
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/relnotes-detailed.html

[amd64, i386] The uart(4) is now the default driver for serial port
devices in favor of the sio(4) driver. Note that the device nodes have
been renamed with /dev/cuauN and /dev/ttyuN.

The winmoden is a special mfg moden for ms windows only systems. Checks the ports for driver that works with some winmodems.


----------

